# Tarantula molting wrong side up! HELP



## SypheRrr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, my friends gineculata is molting the wrong way up. The legs are under the t and it is on its belly. Should we gently turn her legs up? It's molting in the moment so please ! What should we do?!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2010)

Leave it alone.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=155507

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mandipants (Jan 20, 2010)

Leave it alone!!! It's uncommon to molt "right side-up" but it does happen, and it almost always turns out just fine. You'd be doing your T much more harm by trying to "help" it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SypheRrr (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's a pic, i think it will be ok, so i'll leave it as you said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jilly1337 (Jan 20, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=155507


Wow....great pics!!  It's nice to have a photo record to refer to for those who haven't experienced an upright molt yet.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2010)

Jilly1337 said:


> Wow....great pics!!  It's nice to have a photo record to refer to for those who haven't experienced an upright molt yet.


Thanks. 

To the OP:  Your picture looks like it's doing just fine as it is.  Good luck with it, and thanks for asking for advice rather than just flipping it over. 

--Joe


----------



## SypheRrr (Jan 20, 2010)

Well i tought askig someone more experienced first. Thanks for the quick reply. We are waiting now holding your breaths. I will post when its over


----------



## mandipants (Jan 20, 2010)

Good thinking on asking for advice before flipping your T. Also, congrats on catching a molt! Now that you know there's not much to worry about, sit back and enjoy the show!


----------



## Abby (Jan 20, 2010)

My G. pulchra sling molted right side up about a month ago, and he had no problems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech (Jan 20, 2010)

I had a G. rosea that molted right side up once....no probs whatsoever.


----------



## SypheRrr (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, half an hour after i posted it turned on one side and molted successfuly. Now it's on its back resting, it should've been exhausting. And after the molt the T. is so much bigger!!! If u compare the skin and the t. u wont believe it came out of there  Thanks again for the quick advices.


----------



## Abby (Jan 20, 2010)

Woohoo! congrats on the successful molt


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2010)

You're welcome, and congrats!


----------



## SypheRrr (Jan 20, 2010)

There it is


----------



## Teal (Jan 20, 2010)

*Very nice!

I do want to ask.. is that the T's permanent enclosure?
It seems to be lacking.. *


----------



## shypoet (Jan 20, 2010)

SypheRrr said:


> Well, half an hour after i posted it turned on one side and molted successfuly. Now it's on its back resting, it should've been exhausting. And after the molt the T. is so much bigger!!! If u compare the skin and the t. u wont believe it came out of there  Thanks again for the quick advices.


Suzie just molted Sunday  It's exciting! Congrats on yours molting!


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 20, 2010)

Congratulations on your T's upright molt.
I might be wrong but I think your T could use a little water a just to keep her hydrated? Just my two cents.  Good luck with such a nice T! Cheers!


----------



## SypheRrr (Jan 21, 2010)

Teal, well it was. Now that she is so much bigger I'm preparing a new one.

Kamikaze, i didnt get the question but on the pic u can't see that substrate is half moist and half dry and the T. was on the moist side when she was molting, otherwise it spends most time on the dry side of the enclosure. Now that she is bigger i suppose i would put a bottle cup with water :?


----------



## neokoshya (Feb 26, 2010)

*same exact thing*

Wow, I came on the boards to figure out if it was okay for my A. geniculata to molt rightside up, when I find someone else had the same question. Her molt is going perfectly fine, though she does seem exhausted. I was also worried because she decided it'd be a good idea to molt tangled in the digital thermometer that she likes sitting on. I'm attaching pictures.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 26, 2010)

You may want to consider moving that thermometer somewhere she doesn't walk on a daily basis.

Glad everything seems to be ok, although I wouldn't say everything is fine until she clears the molt and the wire.


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 26, 2010)

That picture is scaring me  I'm going to worry all day and it's not even mine


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Feb 26, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> You may want to consider moving that thermometer somewhere she doesn't walk on a daily basis.
> 
> Glad everything seems to be ok, although I wouldn't say everything is fine until she clears the molt and the wire.


For sure that is what the op needs to do...  at first glance i thought she tangled her self with the wire...


----------



## VESPidA (Feb 26, 2010)

isn't it bizarre, though, that of all the places in her enclosure (i'm assuming it's sized appropriately), that's where she chooses to molt? hopefully all is well!


----------



## neokoshya (Feb 26, 2010)

She has a ten gallon all to herself with a water dish and log she burrows in, but for some reason she is fascinated with the thermometer. I've taped it on the sides before because it comes with a suction cup, but she's pulled it off of the wall, even when taped, and buries it. Very odd girl. Thanx for everyone's concern, I was definitely on edge myself, but she's back in her burrow now all freshly molted, and a good four and a half inches now.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd still find another place for the thermometer.  You could even keep it _outside_ the tank...it's not critical that you know the temps unless they're low.


----------



## nhdjoseywales (Feb 27, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I'd still find another place for the thermometer.  You could even keep it _outside_ the tank...it's not critical that you know the temps unless they're low.


Seriously, what good could come from having all that wire sitting int the tank?
If the temp diff between just outside the tank and inside the tank is that significant you have bigger problems i would think.


----------



## neokoshya (Feb 27, 2010)

I've taken it out now, I live in Humboldt County, CA, I just didn't want her to freeze, especially since I get cold really easy so am not a pefect judge of temperature.


----------



## VESPidA (Feb 27, 2010)

neokoshya said:


> I've taken it out now, I live in Humboldt County, CA, I just didn't want her to freeze, especially since I get cold really easy so am not a pefect judge of temperature.


yeah, i'm always cold too so i worried about that initially.  but if the ambient temp is good for you, it's fine for the T, esp at her size.


----------



## Lolth62 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ty so much just found my T.vagans doing this he closed his hide and is out in the open on substrate,  I was worried ty for posting this


----------



## Pyroxian (Mar 27, 2020)

Lolth62 said:


> Ty so much just found my T.vagans doing this he closed his hide and is out in the open on substrate,  I was worried ty for posting this


Ten year old thread..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lolth62 (Mar 29, 2020)

Pyroxian said:


> Ten year old thread..


Still relevant for me why is it up there then gets confusing when you tell me to search, but when I do it's wrong so don't post? Please tell me how to learn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 29, 2020)

Lolth62 said:


> Still relevant for me why is it up there then gets confusing when you tell me to search, but when I do it's wrong so don't post? Please tell me how to learn


Simply start your own new thread.


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 29, 2020)

SypheRrr said:


> Here's a pic, i think it will be ok, so i'll leave it as you said


I think it will go well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HeartBum (Apr 20, 2022)

Hope it all went ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveM (Apr 20, 2022)

Lolth62 said:


> Still relevant for me why is it up there then gets confusing when you tell me to search, but when I do it's wrong so don't post? Please tell me how to learn


I agree with you, that you did the right thing to search the forums for information on your current question. No one should object to that.
I think it was just funny to people that you were thanking members from 10 years ago.

Today people will still tell you that molting upright happens sometimes and usually works out just fine. Searching AB and creating new posts will help you do very well for your spiders

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HeartBum (Apr 20, 2022)

I actually came here because even though I’ve had it happen before, I was pretty paranoid and just wanted to self-soothe as my favourite T was moulting upright when I came home from work. G. pulchra. Longest premoult ever and I was convinced that’s it, they’re dying, they’re stuck, I’m gonna have to bury her.

She’s now recovering on her side as has just fully exited the moult

Reactions: Like 1


----------

